# Caricias mustias



## Wilson Díaz

Ciao a tutti!

Quando ascolto canzoni in spagnolo, cerco di fare una traduzione o un adattamento all'italiano. Ho sentito una canzone di José José, Almohada, e c'è un pezzo che non ci sono riuscito ad adattare. Eccolo qua!

*A veces regreso borracho de angustias
Te lleno de besos y caricias mustias
*
Non so se abbiano delle espressioni simili nell'italiano. Evidentemente è una canzone molto romantica.


----------



## endautresmots

Credo che si potrebbe dire "carezze tristi'" o malinconiche
efinicion.de/mustia/


----------



## Wilson Díaz

Come sarebbe quindi la traduzione? 

Cerco di farne la mia:
*
A volte ritorno ubriaco di angoscie
Ti riempio di bacci e carezze tristi*


----------



## endautresmots

baci


----------



## Parnaso

"Mustia" é un fiore que non mostra mai la sua bellezza. Venuta a basso.
Giulietta Massina come "Cabiria". Non é triste ma non é vera.
Sonno carezze senza forza, senza autenticitá.


----------



## Wilson Díaz

*Mustiar *è un verbo che fa riferimento ad una qualità dei fiori, quando nel passo del tempo o nel essere trascurati essi si fanno appassire. Evidentemente il cantante usa la parola nel senso figurativo, e per questo si può dire che sono carezze tristi.


----------



## endautresmots

Esatto, anche secondo la Real Academia 

PS 
Vedo che il  link non funziona, perdon
Definición de mustia — Definicion.de


----------



## nandozgz

"carezze moscie" non serve? Mustio e moscio sono la stessa parola, con lo stesso origine, e lo stesso significato.


----------



## aristide60

"Carezze mosce" (e non moscie), per quanto teoricamente non sbagliato, proprio non mi suona, specie in un contesto poetico. "Moscio" è un aggettivo piuttosto colloquiale, poco elegante. Mi piace di più, sulla stessa linea, "carezze molli".
Ma riflettendoci la traduzione che forse sta meglio nel contesto è "*carezze appassite*".
Che ne pensate?

Riprendendo la proposta di Wilson Díaz con qualche piccola correzione:
*
A volte ritorno ubriaco di angoscie
Ti riempio di bacci e carezze tristi (o appassite)*


----------



## nandozgz

aristide60 said:


> "Moscio" è un aggettivo piuttosto colloquiale, poco elegante. Mi piace di più, sulla stessa linea, "carezze molli".
> Ma riflettendoci la traduzione che forse sta meglio nel contesto è "*carezze appassite*".
> Che ne pensate?



Penso che "mustio" sia un aggettivo piuttosto colloquiale e poco elegante. "¿Qué te pasa hoy cara mustia?" (faccia moscia) o "ser un mustio" son usos cotidianos de una palabra, que no es utilizada normalmente en sentido poético. Era esperable un "*te lleno de besos y caricias (apagadas, mortecinas, sin vida, sin brío, etc...)*, pero mustias no tiene porque ser un adjetivo metafóricamente elevado en sí mismo, ni el autor tiene porque haberle dado ese sentido.


----------



## aristide60

nandozgz said:


> mustias no tiene porque ser un adjetivo metafóricamente elevado en sí mismo, ni el autor tiene porque haberle dado ese sentido.


Grazie nandozgz, l'osservazione è certamente corretta; a questo punto ho sentito il bisogno di documentarmi un po' meglio sul contesto, dato che la canzone non la conoscevo affatto, e l'ho trovata su youtube.

E' evidentemente una canzone melodico-romantica, e confermo quindi la mia prima impressione. Mi viene difficile pensare a un cantante italiano dell'epoca, con tanto di papillon, che dice "*carezze mosce*" in una canzone di questo tipo. E' più una espressione da rapper dei nostri tempi. Ci vedo meglio le altre traduzioni proposte: *tristi, appassite*, ma anche *spente* potrebbe andare bene.



> *I video di youtube NON sono consentiti*


----------



## nandozgz

Ora che grazie a te abbiamo la canzone, mi rendo conto che si tratti di una semplice rima alternata, in spagnolo sarebbe una "cuarteta castellana"  

Por eso regreso
borracho de ang*ustia*
te lleno de besos
y de caricias m*ustias*

Il cantante ha scelto "mustias", non per il suo significato, niente metaforico afatto, ma semplicemente perche doveva trovare una parola che facesse rima con "angustia". Così come angoscia rima con moscia. E non è l'unica rima pedestre che si può trovare.  Magari se l'avesse scritta uno di quelli rapper che dici... 

Io non lo tradurrei come *spente *perche non rima con angoscia e perché il cantante non dice "apagadas". D'altra parte, sebbene la musica è melodico-romantica, le parole forse lo sono un po più di meno: "solo estás de almohada" (sei qui soltanto a far il cuscino) la costruzione "estar de + oggetto/professione" è troppo colloquiale per pensare che questa sia una canzone molto accurata nel scegliere le metafore.


----------



## aristide60

nandozgz said:


> Il cantante ha scelto "mustias", non per il suo significato, niente metaforico afatto, ma semplicemente perche doveva trovare una parola che facesse rima con "angustia".


Assolutamente d'accordo, ho pensato esattamente la stessa cosa.
Non sono un esperto nella traduzione di canzoni ma se ci proponiamo di mantenere anche la metrica e le rime la questione si complica...  spesso per salvaguardare queste ultime si cambia completamente il contenuto delle frasi.


----------



## Wilson Díaz

aristide60 said:


> "Carezze mosce" (e non moscie), per quanto teoricamente non sbagliato, proprio non mi suona, specie in un contesto poetico. "Moscio" è un aggettivo piuttosto colloquiale, poco elegante. Mi piace di più, sulla stessa linea, "carezze molli".
> Ma riflettendoci la traduzione che forse sta meglio nel contesto è "*carezze appassite*".
> Che ne pensate?
> 
> Riprendendo la proposta di Wilson Díaz con qualche piccola correzione:
> *
> A volte ritorno ubriaco di angoscie
> Ti riempio di bacci e carezze tristi (o appassite)*



Siccome avete detto che il cantante usa la parola "mustias" soltanto per fare rima con "angustias" (cosa che per me si può dibattire), possiamo fare quindi l'adattamento con la traduzione "carezze mosce" della riga quarta. Allora, il problema sarebbe la prima riga e quella terza:

*A volte torno
ubriaco d'angosce
Ti riempio di baci 
e carezze mosce.*


----------



## King Crimson

No Wilson, scusa ma 'mosce' proprio non funziona. Userei _stanche / svogliate carezze_ (con l'aggettivo che precede il sostantivo), secondo me rende abbastanza bene il concetto espresso da _caricias mustias_.
Peraltro _svogliata carezza _compare anche in una bellissima canzone di Fabrizio De André che tratta dello stesso tema, La canzone dell'amore perduto.


----------



## Wilson Díaz

Grazie King. Credo che l'adattamento di una canzone ad un'altra sia un lavoro faticoso. Soltanto volevo sapere la traduzione di mustia all'italiano.  Grazie per il suggerimento e la correzione.


----------

